# Max temp for r7 260x?



## Aravind92 (Mar 9, 2014)

Bought a new Sapphire radeon R7 260x 2gbb ddr5.What should be idle and load temps on this card?\I live in chennai.
Ran a furmark burn in for 15 minutes and the Gpu reached a max of 92 degrees.Really concerened about the temperature. Its a new card.Here is my whole config:
I3-3220
gigabyte b75-d3h
Corsair value select 4gb 1600mhz
Radeon r7 260x
1 tb seagate barracuda
Corsair vs450 with 34A in 12v.
Please clarify my doubts about the load and idle temps of this card.It idles at 44 degrees and Reached 69 degrees when playing Pes for sometime.Just realized i should'nt have run furmark.But that's past,please tell me if i should consider replacing the card,just a day old.Posted in wrong section before.


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 9, 2014)

never ever run furmark. yes the idle and load temps are little high. download the program trixx from sapphire website and the change the fan settings see if that works


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 9, 2014)

run games like crysis 3 or battlefiled 3/4  and post the results here.


----------



## Aravind92 (Mar 9, 2014)

Just connected my cabin's side fan,idle temp went down to 42.Also tried custom setting with trixx,set fan speed equivalent to temp with custom setting.Now idle is between 40 and 42.Did not try gaming yet.In office now.Will try black flag as soon as i reach home.Will post the results tmrw morning.


----------



## Aravind92 (Mar 9, 2014)

Played pes again,reached a max of 65 now.Monitored with hwmonitor.Haven't got my hands to black flag yet,will post it tmrw morning.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 9, 2014)

Aravind92 said:


> Played pes again,reached a max of 65 now.Monitored with hwmonitor.Haven't got my hands to black flag yet,will post it tmrw morning.



65 is fine. also use hwinfo.


----------



## Aravind92 (Mar 9, 2014)

I guess the one i used is hwinfo.The one from the ccleaner publisher?How much would the temp reach if i play intensive games,considering pes as a game which would not use the gpu much?


----------



## Aravind92 (Mar 9, 2014)

And the ambient temp at my place would be around 35 degrees.Just for info.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 9, 2014)

Aravind92 said:


> And the ambient temp at my place would be around 35 degrees.Just for info.



then the idle temp is fine. just play black flag and post the results here. anything under 85 degrees is fine.


----------



## Aravind92 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for the info.

- - - Updated - - -

Played ac4 for 90 mins.45 mins without trixx in background,where the max temp was 82 and when alt+tabbed was hovering between 65 and 68.Played 45 mins with trixx in the background,max was 77 and when alt+tabbing hovered between 62 and 65.In trixx fan was in custom where it was set to run the fan at a speed% equivalent to temp.

- - - Updated - - -

Do you guys have any idea about the issues related with the r7 260x drivers.Happened to me today.Just logged off and logged into windows.Display went black,monitor said no signal,still pc was running.Had to do a hard shutdown and restart.Played ac4 again and with trixx again,reached a max of 75 degrees.

- - - Updated - - -

Played ac4 again for some with trixx,reached a max of 80 this time around,are these temps fine,can someone reply please?

- - - Updated - - -

Played ac4 again for some with trixx,reached a max of 80 this time around,are these temps fine,can someone reply please?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 10, 2014)

those are fine. always check whether it is under 85 degrees.


----------



## Aravind92 (Mar 11, 2014)

Planning to buy this,would this make things better.And thanks for the help guys. 
Deepcool Wind Blade Chasis Fan - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal


----------



## Aravind92 (Mar 11, 2014)

Played ac4 and ac3 for the whole day,temp never went past 80 and with ac3,stayed below 75.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 11, 2014)

Aravind92 said:


> Played ac4 and ac3 for the whole day,temp never went past 80 and with ac3,stayed below 75.



dont worry. those temps are fine. and for cabinet fans, look for cooler master sickle flow ones. they have better airflow.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 11, 2014)

Aravind92 said:


> Planning to buy this,would this make things better.And thanks for the help guys.
> Deepcool Wind Blade Chasis Fan - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal



Which cabinet? If you intend to use this fan then use it as exhaust.


----------



## Aravind92 (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for the words rijinpk1.And regarding case fans,did check cm's and then found there was no 80mm with sicke flows,so thought of going with deepcool ones,the one i posted has a 120mm fan too(didn't know i had just 80mm fan holes).I have changed now to  Deepcool XFAN80 Cooler - Deepcool: Flipkart.com this be a good option or do i have some other options to select from?


----------



## Aravind92 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi saswat23,i just have a local qori cabitnet,wiring did go well,don't have wires messed up but stillt the cabin just supports 80mm fans,both front and rear and no option to add front and top.


----------



## Aravind92 (Mar 11, 2014)

And iam planning buy two of those 80mm deppcools and add one to side panel and other as exhaust behind.Would that be good?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 12, 2014)

Aravind92 said:


> Thanks for the words rijinpk1.And regarding case fans,did check cm's and then found there was no 80mm with sicke flows,so thought of going with deepcool ones,the one i posted has a 120mm fan too(didn't know i had just 80mm fan holes).I have changed now to  Deepcool XFAN80 Cooler - Deepcool: Flipkart.com this be a good option or do i have some other options to select from?




the price is rs 290? lol. i got the 120mm version of that  for rs 217(2 numbers) on snapdeal several months ago.

- - - Updated - - -



Aravind92 said:


> And iam planning buy two of those 80mm deppcools and add one to side panel and other as exhaust behind.Would that be good?



try yourself for any improvement.


----------



## Aravind92 (Mar 13, 2014)

Since you've already used it.Can you tell me if that made a diferrence with your temps?


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 13, 2014)

i still think your gpu temps are on the high side max should be 70 under gaming load


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 13, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> i still think your gpu temps are on the high side max should be 70 under gaming load



Clock Rate And Temperature - AMD Radeon R9 280X, R9 270X, And R7 260X: Old GPUs, New Names . 260x is not a cool gpu.

- - - Updated - - -



Aravind92 said:


> Since you've already used it.Can you tell me if that made a diferrence with your temps?



not much of expected except the noise


----------



## Aravind92 (Mar 14, 2014)

I did see that tom's hardware review before i bought the card,but thought custom coolers would be far better.And one more thing,just tried gaming with my case side open,temps never went past 70 even with ac4.I guess adding fans should help,right?

- - - Updated - - -

And after i posted 80 as the highest here.the temps never went past 77 with the case closed,because i changed the fan setting from side exhaust to intake,and rear to exhaust.First it was set vice versa. And how much differrence in temp can i expect with bf4,crysis 3 or far cry 3?

- - - Updated - - -

Sorry for so many questions in a single post guys.


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2014)

The first thing you need to do is get rid of the cabinet, get a new cabinet like NZXT gamma, load it up with all the fans possible. Next keep a close eye on cpu temp and gpu temp [ use HWinfo for monitoring temps at background ]. If the gpu still overheats !! [ 80c is perfectly safe ] set the fan speed to 100% before launching a game from CCC [ no need to use trixx or set it to run the fans at full speed if temp goes above 65c ].


----------



## Aravind92 (Mar 15, 2014)

I will change the cabinet in a month or 2,but till then would changing fans in this cabinet help?And temps are not reaching 80 even now,stays below 78.And Cpu temp does'nt go above 60.Do i have a problem now?With the custom fan profile(1%=1 degree) now it is not going above 78 degrees.Should i still set it to run at 100%?Tell me if playing bf4 or crysis3 will increase the temp?If so,how far would it go?And i need not worry about changing the gpu right?guess its fine now,after hearing what you guys have told me.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 15, 2014)

Aravind92 said:


> I will change the cabinet in a month or 2,but till then would changing fans in this cabinet help?And temps are not reaching 80 even now,stays below 78.And Cpu temp does'nt go above 60.Do i have a problem now?With the custom fan profile(1%=1 degree) now it is not going above 78 degrees.Should i still set it to run at 100%?Tell me if playing bf4 or crysis3 will increase the temp?If so,how far would it go?And i need not worry about changing the gpu right?guess its fine now,after hearing what you guys have told me.



then why buy 80mm fans now? get a good cabinet with 120mm fan support and try to buy cooler master xtra flow fans for maximum air flow.


----------



## Aravind92 (Mar 15, 2014)

Buy Online Cooler Master 80mm Case Fan - 6 Pcs In 1 Box (SAF-S83-E1) in india to get this,good deal?

- - - Updated - - -

Is it not necessary to add fans now?...because i am worried about playing bf4 or crysis3 because of this cabin.And can  you just confirm that i don't have a problem with my gpu cooling in itself?

- - - Updated - - -

It seems like gamma is discontinued,can you tell me like from where i can get it in checnnai.Or will i get something from digit members in second's


----------



## Aravind92 (Mar 17, 2014)

guys....?


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2014)

Aravind92 said:


> Buy Online Cooler Master 80mm Case Fan - 6 Pcs In 1 Box (SAF-S83-E1) in india to get this,good deal?[?quote]
> 
> You are hardly saving 100 - 150 bucks with that fan pack. Better get a good cabinet and 120mm fans.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aravind92 (Mar 17, 2014)

Found one gamma in amazon.in(primeabgb).But i will not be buying it.Will try and get it before april 1st week.Until then am safe with the temps right?


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2014)

Gama is officially discontinued by NZXT and you're safe with the temps. Who knows you may get a better deal on cabinet by first week of April.


----------



## Aravind92 (Mar 20, 2014)

Even i hope to get a better deal,lets wait and see.And thanks for all the help guys...I will post back after i get the cabinet..

- - - Updated - - -

And changing the cabinet will definitely make things better right?because without the side panel i am getting 10 degrees less.
And i have my cabin under the desk where there is no airflow whatsoever.


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2014)

Actually side panel really helps to keep the temps low provided it's a good cabinet. Bump this thread once you are ready on 1st week of April .. may suggest you something better.


----------



## Aravind92 (Mar 21, 2014)

So i should definitely have better temps with gamma right?
I will somehow get gamma and get back here.And if i could not find it,would antec v1 be ok?

- - - Updated - - -

And my budget at max would be 2500 to 3000RS


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 22, 2014)

cooler master n200. say no for v1.


----------



## Aravind92 (Mar 23, 2014)

Ok,i will try and get gamma.Have played crysis 3 for 2 hours and temp stayed at 78 an reached 79 for a fraction and came back.
And i have another question,already heard about the driver issues with r series,even mentioned in the thread i had black screen once.That happened two weeks back and the scenario was like i logged off and logged into my account and screen went black,monitor did not say no signal everything was running,so reset the pc,did not have the issue since then.By then i actually had the drivers which came with the gpu.Yesterday had some issues with nfs rivals,so uninstalled the old drivers,ran driver sweper and came into normal mode and installed 13.12 from amd website.Fixed the fps issue with rivals.Was working fine for a long time.Even played crysis 3 for some time.After that used the pc for some 15 minutes and opened ccc to see temp and was at 47,so closed it and just right clicked and refreshed,screen went black again,same as how it happened before two weeks.So restarted the pc,everything is back to normal again.

Is this a driver issue or something related with the gpu?And i don't think its an issue with power supply,as under load its perfectly fine.

Note:At the time when i had the black screen there were severe volatge fluctuations in my house,ups was like swithing between battery and ac.

And sorry for posting in the same thread should i create a new one for the driver issue

- - - Updated - - -

And hard disk indicator was constantly blinking for few seconds when i had that black screen.

- - - Updated - - -

I am running win 7 64bit without sp1,would that be an issue since amd website is stating minimum requirement as win 7 sp1.

- - - Updated - - -

I have mentioned like monitor said no dignal in my post on 10th.I don't remember it saying that.But today the monitor was still getting signal and whole screen was blank,waited for two minutes,nothing happened so restarted the pc.


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 23, 2014)

did you try the 14.2 beta drivers


----------



## Aravind92 (Mar 23, 2014)

No i did not want to try beta,wanted to stay with the stable version,will update once a stable version is released.For now does it seem to be a gpu problem?


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 23, 2014)

just try the beat drivers


----------



## Aravind92 (Mar 24, 2014)

Will give it a try if ti happens again.Should not be a problem with the gpu right?

- - - Updated - - -

Black screen again,this time when browsing,Tried unplugging and replugging dvi cabel from both ends,did'nt bring the display back.Opened the case to see if gpu is running,yeah fan was spinning.Waited for sometime to see if display comes back,didn't get the display back.Hard reboot at the end.Would this be a friver problem or a card issue.Should i replace the card?Downloading this driver from sapphire nowhttp://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1226&pid=2071&psn=&lid=1&leg=0#.The 13.12c released on 13.2.14.And again should i replace the card?

- - - Updated - - -

And no errors in the event viewer.

- - - Updated - - -

Will try the 14.3 beta if this driver too fails.


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 24, 2014)

if the above problem persists with 14 beta drivers then it can be anything from bad cable to bad connector in monitor and also defective gpu


----------



## Aravind92 (Mar 25, 2014)

How do we narrow it down then,happens once and does'nt do the same for next 10 days and suddenly happens again?Has'nt happened with the 13.12c from sapphire yet.


----------



## Aravind92 (Mar 30, 2014)

Just tried placing the side fan as exhaust,made a hugr diferrence.Temps came down by 5 degrees with all games.

- - - Updated - - -

In other words temp does'nt go beyond 75 even with crysis 3.For some reason hitman absolution is making the gpu heat as much as how crysis 3 does.And if i have vsync turned off in hitman,it takes the temp a degree more than crysis 3.And am playing Crysis 3 with vsync off. Sleeping dogs too does the same as hitman. Vsync off with high aa seems to kill the gpu..


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2014)

75c temp is not even a bit scaey for a gpu so you should be fine. Regarding the occasional black screen  - well some how the gpu might developed glitches / windows is cutting off display thinking the pc did not getting user respond in a timely manner / there may be some other software / hardware issue. If you can update your motherboard and gpu bios if there's any.


----------



## Aravind92 (Apr 1, 2014)

Attached a screenshot of gpuz and Motherboard is Gigabyte B75M D3H..And as the temp has come down now.Should i definetly go for a New cabin very soon,because right now i am really not in a situation to spend for the cabin.Would replacing the local fans with deepcools improve the temps even more until i go for a better cabinet?

- - - Updated - - -

And after changing to the drivers form sapphire website everything seems to be fine.The pc has been running almost 24x7.

- - - Updated - - -

Guess the black screen had something to do with the ccc version,because the driver iam using now is 13.12 still but the ccc version is 14.1 instead of 13.12 which i had with the package i downloaded from amd previuously.

- - - Updated - - -

Again Black screen!!Twice today,once when about to shut the pc down(closed all the apps and suddenly black screen) and once when watching a movie,speaker gave a wierd noice(like a long beep) after the black screen as the movie was still open.Both occasions monitor was still getting signal and had to restart the pc.Going to try 14.3 beta now.

- - - Updated - - -

Again there was severe voltage fluctuation at my place.But we daily have voltage fluctuations at my place but this black screen happens only once in a while.I could not relate antyhting between each occurance.Its completely random.

- - - Updated - - -

Wanna know which component could have caused this,considerng the symptoms we have here.

- - - Updated - - -

Or just a driver issue?Every black screen happend under diferrent scenario.How can we narrow it down now?If we can narrow it down to a driver issue,i can wait for sometime until Amd releases a driver which fixes the issue.

- - - Updated - - -

Black screen again!!!!!with 14.3 beta.Removed old driver,ran driver sweeper in safe mode.Back to normal mode,installed 14.3 beta.Restarted pc.When installing Batman arkham origins black screen from nowhere.Monitor was still getting signal,all the components were running inside the cabinet.No voltage drop or anything,everything fine except for display.Will i get a refund from sapphire if i return the card?It seems to be a gpu issue for me,What you guys think?With the black screen and the computer turned on unplugged the 6 pin pcie connecter,gpu stopped,monitor said no signal.Plugged it back in,monitort did not get the signal back.

- - - Updated - - -

This is becoming very irritating.If this happens when doing some work and if we have not saved the work evrything is gone.And even this time arkham origins installation was interrupted inbetween.

- - - Updated - - -

Can someone tell me how to go about this issue now?now i've rolled the driver back to 13.10 whql form sapphire.

- - - Updated - - -

Black screen again with 13.10,after turning the computer on and  just went to launch a movie and boom black screen again.


----------



## HE-MAN (Apr 2, 2014)

i dont think its a driver issue. first get a new display cable whatever ur using dvi or hdmi then try. 
second if you have a spare monitor try that one with the current setup
third remove the gpu then connect on the mobo display and see if you get black screen


----------



## Aravind92 (Apr 3, 2014)

I dont think it is a cable or monitor issue.If it had been either of these why would the movie's sound loop when the black screen happened when watching a movie.It should either be a gpu issue or a dirver issue or some other hardware or software conflict as suggesteed by topgear.I guess we can strongly suspect the gpu and its driver as we have people with the exactly same symptoms all over the internet with R7 260x cards from all manufacturers.For everyone who has reported,it has happned at random times and for Asus owners it has even happened when playing games,most of them have replaced the card with some other model.

- - - Updated - - -

And i also understand we can find people with issues with any product just by googling,but here we have people with same symptoms with same series card.So i don't think we can leave it saying we can find issues with any product online.For example:*www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2084976/monitor-black-hangs-260x-2gb-gpu-catalyst-driver.html...


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2014)

To fix the CCC and driver version mismatch completely uninstall AMD driver package and the used driver fusion to remove any other files / registry entries left by the driver / CCC. Then use CCleaner to clean registry and temp files. Then intall AMD display driver. Also if possible hook up your pc with a good UPS.


----------



## Aravind92 (Apr 7, 2014)

I already have a ups,but its a local brand called iceq or something.I can connect the pc to inverter and try.So even you think it is a driver issue right?.And haven't had a black screen in the past 5 days and now i am out of town,will go home and give a try with the inverter.And everytime when uninstalling driver,i also run driver sweeper in safe mode and comeback into normal mode and then i will run advanced system care once and only then i install next driver.After the last black screen i also serached for leftover amd folders and removed those even.This time around i haven't enabled overdrive in ccc.Because in all previous attempts the only common point i could find was overdrive enabled


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2014)

even I has faced with beta drivers and overdrive. Anyway, Driver Sweeper is history so it may not clean up newer driver versions properly and this is where you should try driver fusion. Also do post the result after using the pc with Inverter.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Aravind92 said:


> I already have a ups,but its a local brand called iceq or something.I can connect the pc to inverter and try.So even you think it is a driver issue right?.And haven't had a black screen in the past 5 days and now i am out of town,will go home and give a try with the inverter.And everytime when uninstalling driver,i also run driver sweeper in safe mode and comeback into normal mode and then i will run advanced system care once and only then i install next driver.After the last black screen i also serached for leftover amd folders and removed those even.This time around i haven't enabled overdrive in ccc.Because in all previous attempts the only common point i could find was overdrive enabled




try with inverter. local ups may output just a square wave which might create problems with active pfc psus.


----------



## Aravind92 (Apr 11, 2014)

Yeah doing right now,haven't seen the black screen in past 10 days.I have another question,my 12v voltage is dropping to 11.592 under load,stays at 11.888 in idle.Is it too low?

Previously 12v voltage did not go below 11.664,now dropping to 11.592,this has increased my gpu temp by a degree.

Would corsair accept if i try to rma psu giving this as a reason?

Guess i sholdn't have gone for this smps just by 12v amps.Did not get antec vp450p or corsair cx430. I even tried fsp saga2 and seasonic eco 500,noe were available at my time of purchase,so went for this.Think i've made a huge mistake.


----------



## topgear (Apr 11, 2014)

As per atx 2.2 specs it should not get lower than 11.4v.


----------



## Aravind92 (Apr 11, 2014)

Yeah i know that,but i would like to know if its dangerous to have it that low already as it is a new smps.Let alone the fact that it is eventually increasing my other 12v components temps.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 11, 2014)

Aravind92 said:


> Yeah doing right now,haven't seen the black screen in past 10 days.I have another question,my 12v voltage is dropping to 11.592 under load,stays at 11.888 in idle.Is it too low?
> 
> Previously 12v voltage did not go below 11.664,now dropping to 11.592,this has increased my gpu temp by a degree.
> 
> ...





Aravind92 said:


> Yeah i know that,but i would like to know if its dangerous to have it that low already as it is a new smps.Let alone the fact that it is eventually increasing my other 12v components temps.



which software did you use for the measurement??


----------



## Aravind92 (Apr 12, 2014)

HW monitor


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Aravind92 said:


> HW monitor



hw monitor was not always correct for notifying exact values. use hwinfo.


----------



## Aravind92 (Apr 12, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> hw monitor was not always correct for notifying exact values. use hwinfo.



Will give that a try and get back...

- - - Updated - - -

Same with hwinfo,droppng to 11.592


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 13, 2014)

Aravind92 said:


> Will give that a try and get back...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Same with hwinfo,droppng to 11.592



ask help from corsair. they will help to know you whether time for rma or not.


----------



## Aravind92 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just raised a ticket with corsair,waiting for their reply..

- - - Updated - - -

Black screen again,when watching a movie,buzzing noise from speaker.Waited for long time,then unplugged and replugged dvi cable.nothing happened.Removed the pcie cable from gpu,system restarted,connected pcie cable back and restarted pc again.Everything fine again,asusual no error reports in event viewer..What should i do now.I've tried everything to fix this...Keyboard did not respond either..

- - - Updated - - -

Used driver fusion to clean entries this time and installed 13.12 from amd site.Is it a driver issue or something else how are we goinf to narrow ths down?

- - - Updated - - -

Just checked all over the internet for black screen and buzzing sound,also knew people with 7870 had this issue some time back so checked that even and it seems like almost everyone had no signal on the monitor and in all cases it has been when playing games mostly.But my situation is totally different happens when doing less intesive work,monitor still gets signal,what could be the issue?

- - - Updated - - -

Black screen again,just left the pc turned on as i was downloading some torrents.had the monitor turned off.Turned the monitor off by 7 30 in the morning by then the time elapsed in utorrent was 3 hours and 30 mins.By 11:30 in the morning came back and turned the monitor on and blacxk screen.Restarted the pc and opened utorrent and found th elapsed time saying 4 hours and 27 minutes,so that means everything crashed by 8:30 but the computer was still turned on at 11:30 when i came back but with the black screen.Does this give us any clue.I really cannot live with this because i had all the components running for 3 hours when the pc did nothing at that time.What caould be the probelm?Is it a hardware or software problem?Can someone help me here?


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 15, 2014)

If nothing else is working I suggest a clean OS install ( formatting every drive, installing a fresh copy).


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 15, 2014)

There are many factors affecting like room temperature,cabinet spacing

Minimum Temperature:31 c
Maximum Temperature:83 c


----------



## Aravind92 (Apr 15, 2014)

Iam not worried about the temps now,i want to know what is causing the black screen issue.What if it happens with the fresh install even and i dont think that will help..But lets see.I just added the tdrdelay thing to the registry lets see how this works...


----------

